

This to That (Glue Advice) - iamwil
http://www.thistothat.com/

======
rdl
I like the idea here, and would love something like Wolfram Alpha with this
kind of practical materials information. And questions about packaging and
shipping. "How do I ship canned soda?".

~~~
iamwil
Do you often have questions about that? I figured, unless it was flammable or
fire arms, it usually goes in a box?

~~~
rdl
I meant pricing comparisons -- is it worth shipping item as media mail, fedex
ground, ups, usps parcel post or priority, etc. And packaging advice for
different kinds of things (like, standard sized boxes).

